# Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi All

Anyone else on here been using this new one from Meguiars? Picked up a bottle over the weekend and must say i am initially impressed.
Long time user of Wet Coat by Gyeon. Was originally against picking up a bottle of this as thought it wouldnt be as good , but i could be wrong.

Interested in hearing others thoughts.

Full write up on it here on my blog if anyone is interested.
https://drivedetailed.com/meguiars-hybrid-ceramic-wax-review/


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

No haven't tried this one. Had the meguairs brochure through door yesterday though and noticed it on there.

Currently using Ultimate quick wax and I also have Meguairs Paint protect for use a few times a year during the winter.

I might give this a try though, add to my collection


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

I've used it on a few cars but I have no experience of "proper" ceramic coating. But it seems ok and I get a really good shine on Daytona grey. Halfords sometimes reduce the price. With their flash sale (just closed I think) it was £14 instead of the typical £20 plus another 10% so bought two bottles.


----------



## heylinTTnz (Sep 17, 2018)

Used both this and mothers Cmx plus proper 9h solvent based ones. The Mothers CMX wins as it can be used like a proper spray wax. The Meguiars makes a little more shine, but the wet application / water activation method is very wasteful..... Great for showers and exterior house glass though.


----------

